# pike teeth size



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

ive heard of northern pike here in colorado bitting trout and largemouth bass in half......like what happened to my grandpas trophy trout that he was luring in.....same with a trophy largemouth bass......now back to the teeth i heard when they eat other fish the scale the fish while they eat is this true.......   

whats the best bait for these beasts little fish?like 8 inches or so or normal bait?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pike will generally grab their prey in the middle locking them in place with their sharp jaw teeth and the banks of teeth on the roof of the mouth. They will then swim a bit, and turn the prey fish lengthwise and swallow it whole.

While the "big baits equal big fish" mantra is popular, you can catch a wide variety of pike using smelt, herring, suckers or other baitfish from 4-8" in length, or throwing artificials of similar sizes.

Good luck!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

This year I have had good luck catching northerns on little 3-4" soft baits that are perch colored. I have also caught some by putting smelt right on the bottom and the northerns come along and grab it right off the bottom.


----------

